# Bohemian Rhapsody Movie



## jar546 (Oct 28, 2018)

I am definitely going to see this movie.  Anyone else?


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 29, 2018)

YES!


----------



## Stuarthale (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes! of course. It's gonna be a hell of a movie


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 14, 2018)

most definetly!


----------



## Keystone (Nov 14, 2018)

Seen it over this past weekend, definitely worth it.


----------

